
Busted Two New Fed GPS Trackers Found on SUV - llambda
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/11/gps-tracker-times-two/
======
ddw
I can understand that Greg doesn't want to be identified, but I would love to
know a little more about him and what he does to make a little more sense of
this.

------
stfu
So what is the best tactic after finding one? Driving in an underground
parking lot and sticking it on another car?

~~~
beej71
Put it in a plastic bottle and release it with the tide? :-)

